# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Vermoeidheid verjagen,doe het zelf! - Artikel

## Agnes574

Iedereen heeft wel eens te maken met tijden van vermoeidheid, vooral tijdens de winter, maar dat wil nog niet zeggen dat vermoeidheid onvermijdelijk is. Er zijn heel eenvoudige middeltjes om vermoeidheid te verjagen, ook op het vlak van voeding. Volg de gids! 


Een verkoudheid, een grippale aandoening, een tekort aan slaap, stress, een tekort aan vitaminen en mineralen, er zijn heel wat factoren die tot vermoeidheid kunnen leiden en waar u wat aan kunt doen. Maar u kunt ook meteen al werk maken van een gezonde levenshygiëne om komaf te maken met de vermoeidheid. 


-Voldoende slapen om vermoeidheid te verjagen 

Een tekort aan slaap is de belangrijkste oorzaak van vermoeidheid. Het is dan ook belangrijk dat men goed en genoeg slaapt. Regelmaat is ideaal: slapengaan en opstaan op regelmatige tijdstippen. Een ritueel om in te slapen is dat ook. 


-Beweging doet vermoeidheid dalen 

Ook als men moe is, of vooral wanneer men moe is, moet men voor voldoende lichaamsbeweging zorgen. Bewegen of sporten doet de vermoeidheid niet toenemen, integendeel. Het is een excellent middel om een goede slaap te bekomen. Bewegen is ook uitstekend voor de moraal en het bevordert de eetlust tijdens maaltijden en doet de trek in tussendoortjes dalen. 


-Vermoeidheid verjagen via de voeding 

*Meer fruit en groenten 
Volop fruit: mandarijntjes, pompelmoezen, vers appelsiensap bij het ontbijt, kiwis, ananas, enz. Eet minstens twee stuks per dag, liefst drie. 
Rauwe en gekookte groenten: rauwkost of soep bij elke maaltijd, gevolgd door een gerecht met bereide groenten. 
Fruit en groenten hebben het voordeel dat ze een uitstekende bron zijn van vitamine C en foliumzuur die bijdragen tot de versterking van het afweersysteem van het organisme. 

*Vlees, vis, eieren: een keer per dag 
Zet minstens een keer per dag vis,eieren,gevogelte of vlees op het menu! 

*Beperk de consumptie van alcohol en opwekkende middelen 
Opwekkende middelen en drankjes die cafeïne bevatten (koffie, thee, frisdranken) en alcohol vermoeien het organisme nodeloos. Men kan ze bij vermoeidheid maar beter achterwege laten. 

*Meer magnesium
Stress is een vaak voorkomende bron van vermoeidheid. Om de stress te doen dalen kunt u een beroep doen op magnesium! 
Een evenwichtige voeding zorgt meestal voor een voldoende aanvoer, maar men kan de voorkeur geven aan voedingsstoffen die rijk zijn aan magnesium: spinazie, volkoren granen, boekweitbloem, oliehoudende vruchten (noten, amandelen, enz.) peulvruchten (witte bonen, spliterwten), alikruiken en wulken, chocolade en bepaalde soorten mineraal water. 



19/02/2008 
Isabelle Eustache, gezondheidsjournaliste 
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Luuss0404

Deze titel sprong wel gelijk in het oog Agnes  :Smile: 
Maar vemoeidheid verjagen kan toch niet??? Je kan het wel proberen te voorkomen en te veranderen dmv voeding, beweging, slaap etc...

----------

